# What will Moebius bring to Chicago Hobby Expo?



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

What will Moebius bring to the Chicago Hobby Expo this Thurday?

Any sneak previews of new model kits?


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Iron Man (hint, hint)?


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Might be something new......You'll just have to wait and see


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Hey BatToys, are you going? Will you be taking pictures and posting them?

RK


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

If I have time I will attend.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

That would be great!

RK


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

*.....A change of clothes..Some snacks perhaps??*


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Note to self:
Pack change of clothes!


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

I'm hoping to see prototypes of:

Iron Man
The Wolfman
(IronWolf? Has a nice ring to it.)
Glow Gigantic Frankenstein

What else could be on the list?


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

:thumbsup: Something camel-yellow & silver with blue pinstripes comes to mind. :woohoo:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Seaview said:


> :thumbsup: Something camel-yellow & silver with blue pinstripes comes to mind. :woohoo:


 hmmm, perhaps a wedge of ripe Stilton? mmmmmm


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

Seaview , they made a model of me in my prom suit ???? 
hb


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I hope to see the Hulk plus others.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Make sure you guys take some pics to keep us updated! I've got a chunk of Stilton, but I'm curious about the rest of the goodies!


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I agree with Otto and am looking forward to pics. Could something previously unannounced by in the works? Will we see prototypes of promised future releases?
Don't cha just love surprises?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I wish I could be there..sounds like a blast and possibly a few surprises :thumbsup: PLEASE someone post Pictures for us unfortunate souls always sitting in the sidelines
Mc(sob)dee


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

BatToys said:


> If I have time I will attend.


I nearly passed out when I saw last years pics. I can't wait to hear and see what Moebius has in the pipeline!


----------

